# Bunnynapping List!



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok my friends you have heard time and again about the bunny napping list. Well time to post them. I want to know who to tell the police might possibly have my bunnies if they go missing.

There are rules though

1)If you choose to bunny nap from one person you can only take one unless it is bonded.

Example: Bunny nap from me you could take a single or Dallas and Teresa

2)The bond has to be set not in the process

Example 1: Elvis is not living with Dallas and Teresa so you can't take him

Example 2: Fey and Sprite are bonded but Oberon is not with them yet so he has to stay.

3) Also stick to the first four pages in the blogs section. 

So work on those blogs so we can see them and add them to our list. Also yea its a cheap ploy for pictures. 

4) Name the owner. We do have several bunnies with the same name.

5) Link to blog if possible that way people can check out the bun.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 1, 2007)

Bunny/Owner:

Wrigley - Babybunnywrigley

Chocolate Bunny - Cheryl13

Tumnus - Haley

Dallas - JadeIcing

Harper - MyBoyHarper

Binky - BinkyRabbit33

Charlie - Honeypot

Cali - Carolyn

Sorry, I'm bad with rules. 

*Edited to add:

Flump - Jeremy







He belongs toJeremy, the guy who did the Snoopy video:

http://www.thebunnyshed.co.uk/TheVideo.htm


----------



## Flopsy (Mar 1, 2007)

[align=center]*Ashley's Most WANTED*
[/align]

Pebbles - Pet_Bunny

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9548&amp;forum_id=6






--------------------------

Sebastian - RaspberrySwirl

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5364&amp;forum_id=6





He reminds me off my baby 

--------------------------

Trixie

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18031&amp;forum_id=6






--------------------------

Binky - BinkyRabbit33






--------------------------

And I know I'm probally breaking the rules on this one, but he is still my most favorite rabbit thats not mine 

Apollo... best rabbit ever :bunnyangel:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Charlie - honeypot

Bunbun - minilops

Elf - Elf mommy

Mr Tumnus - Haley

Sebastian - Raspberryswirl

Poppy - Spring

I think I may have broken the rules too.:embarrassed:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 1, 2007)

Flopsy, I feel the same about Apollo, as I'm sure many of us do.Â  He was one of a kind.Â  If I get the the Rainbow Bridge before Tina, I'm gonna find Apollo and mush on him for aÂ VERY long time!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

Lucky-minilops-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18022&amp;forum_id=6
Misty and Charlie-HoneyPot-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14997&amp;forum_id=6
Harper-MyBoyHarper-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13550&amp;forum_id=6
Group of 15-cheryl13-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10776&amp;forum_id=6
Mallory and Morgan-undergunfire-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19209&amp;forum_id=6
Jazz and Spazz-Krystalily-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18990&amp;forum_id=6
Elf-Elf Mommy-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5252&amp;forum_id=6
Raphael-Bassetluv-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9409&amp;forum_id=6
Vinny-Kimmeh_121-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18598&amp;forum_id=6
Mocha and Zoey-MBB-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18164&amp;forum_id=6
Daisy-tenacrewoods-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17615&amp;forum_id=6
Ebony and Pebble-Michaela-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16679&amp;forum_id=6
Daisy Mae-Soooska-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14356&amp;forum_id=6
BISCUIT and Twix-Cookie2006-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14265&amp;forum_id=6
Sunset-Blyre-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16592&amp;forum_id=6
Skyler-Aina-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17121&amp;forum_id=6
Trixie-maherwoman-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18537&amp;forum_id=6
Wildfire, Baxter, and Zeke-aurora369-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18107&amp;forum_id=6
Rex and Peanut-M.E.-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5670&amp;forum_id=6
Pebbles-Pet_Bunny-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18479&amp;forum_id=6
Tabitha-Tabitha-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17720&amp;forum_id=6
Tumnus &amp; Lucy-Haley-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18054&amp;forum_id=6
Pebbles-Spring-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12503&amp;forum_id=6
Fey and Sprite-Naturestee-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17876&amp;forum_id=6&amp;highlight=Fey+and+Sprite


He is a lovely guy.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

I really like Harper...I would steal him... I tihnk he's my favorite non-Jesse bunny on the forum. 

After the comment someone made about ''NEEDING'' Cymry, i'm surprised she hasn't been bunny-napped yet.


-JAK


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was going to write down Apollo too but Iwasn't sure whether I should, that boy was *the* most amazingrabbit. I'll never forget that beautiful boy, I hope one day I can havea rabbit like him.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 1, 2007)

Ok, it was hard - but I made a list. Now it's really long, so please be seated!
























Everyone - Every bunny.


There!

:lalalala:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

Cymry-JAK Rabbitry-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18795&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 1, 2007)

:. Pet_Bunny's Pebbles

:. Naturstee's Oberon

:. Katt's Herman and Winnie

:. Haley's Basil and Max

:. Beccalyn's Sylvester

:. TrixieRabbit and Maherwoman's Trixie

:. Jordiwes's Jordi and Wesley

:. BangBang's BangBang (She looks just like my boy Chance!)

:. Maomaochiu's Maomaochiu

: .Bunnys_rule63's Ruby and Millie

:. Michaela's Ebony and Pebble

:. myLoki's Loki

:. BinkyRabbit33's Binky


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

*Oh c'mon...


\
JadeIcing wrote: *


> Cymry-JAKRabbitry-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18795&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## HoneyPot (Mar 1, 2007)

Dill - SAS
Zoey - MyBabyBunnies
Rupert - f_j
Holly - Crystalball

(I just want every Harlequin Holland (and Mini Rex)in the world! MWAHAHA!!)


Not to mention:

Pernod &amp; Perry :rainbow:- LuvaBun

Toby - Snuggy's Mom

Fey &amp; Sprite- naturestee


AND SO MANY MORE!!!

_________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

Heh. I want you Angora butI havent seen it in a blog so I will hold Cym till you give me the Angora.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

Give her the angora! Here wait you can have mine


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

I want that one you keep Cym.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

w00t.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

Aww...I can't take Elvis???? :grumpyleaseplease:

Ok...then here's my list:

Mr. Tumnus &amp; Lucy, as well as Basil &amp; Max - Haley

Herman &amp; Winnie - Katt

Cocoa - KimandCocoa

As many lionheads as I can fit in my arms &amp; Tiny - TinysMom

Harper and Chance, both - MyBoyHarper

Poppy AND Pebbles - Spring

Pebbles - Pet_Bunny

Cymry - JAK Rabbitry

Fey &amp; Sprite, Loki &amp; Mocca - Naturestee

Lucky &amp; BunBun, as well as Leo - Minilops

Livingston - SugerGlider

Belvedere - cowgirlup9

Marshmellow - Cheryl13

Jazz &amp; Spazz (what a pair!) - Krystalily

Pebble &amp; Ebony - Michaela

And of course, Raphael - Bassetluv

Magnet - amundb

Reese (&amp; Spice, if they bond) - MyBabyBunnies

And OF COURSE, Peapoo &amp; Petey - Peapoo_Bunny

And of course, if I'm going to bring home Mr. Tumnus, I need to bring home Daisy Mae - SOOOSKA

Twix &amp; Biscuit - Cookie2006

And of course, I love Baxter, but he's bonded, hehe! - Aurora369

And last, but not least, Drizzle (because he matches my Maisie) - lalena2148

OH!! And Trixie actually used to be on the list, but she's here now, so my dream came true!! 

:inlove:

 I think I followed the rules correctly! 

You can see now why my husband just knows I'll have a bunny FARM eventually!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

Too funny...I put her on the list before I evenread other people's entries!  Completely serious,too...she's the only dutch I've seen thus far with those mesmorizingeyes!! 

Wow...I see my Trixie made the list a few times... Cool beans! 
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> After the comment someone made about ''NEEDING'' Cymry, i'm surprised she hasn't been bunny-napped yet.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 1, 2007)

*Flopsy wrote: *


> *Ashley's Most WANTED*
> 
> Pebbles - Pet_Bunny


Are you sure? You would have toput up with all her demands forcuddles and bunny kisses she givesyou. 

Rainbows!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Flopsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Ashley's Most WANTED*
> ...




I will take her! Teresa said she needs her twin.


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 1, 2007)

In all seriousness, if I was going to want tobunny nap, I would HAVE to have JadeIcings Ringo, and MyBabyBunniesZoey &amp;Mocha. They would be the top 3!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 1, 2007)

:nonoWatch out people, anyone who wants Pebble and Ebony will have to get past me first!:zoro


----------



## Michaela (Mar 1, 2007)

My bunnynapping list

*Rosie's**Flower*, *Maisie* and*Trixie* - I don't care if they aren'tbonded yet I will just have to wait

*Jess's **Millie*and *Ruby* - Just love that rexy fur!

*Crystalball's* *Bandit *and *Holly*

*Peg's**Tiny*!! And all ofher *lionheads* - and I mean*all,* mwahaha!!

*Alicia's**Dallas* and* Teresa*

*MBH's* *Thumper*

*Lara's* *Bangbang*

*SAS's* *Pipp!*

*Amy's* *Mallory* and* Morgan*

*Michelle's* new boy *Jack*!

*Spring's Poppy* and* Pebbles*

*Haley's**Tumnus *and*Lucy*

*Cheryl's Marshmellow*and* Raspberry*

*Pet_Bunny's Pebbles*

*Susan's Daisy Mae!*

*Better watch out!!*

*Edit: Like how I colour co-ordinated everything?! lol *


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 1, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> anyone who wants Pebble and Ebony will have to get past me first!


Pebble and Pebbles sounds nice. :whistling
A white bunny who chases cats is definitely a plus. Ebony would be a bonus.


JadeIcing* wrote: *


> Teresa said she needs her twin.


Teresa and Pebbles for alikes. 
Now which one is which?onder:
Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 1, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> *SAS's* *Pipp!*


You can't have Pipp.

Pipp and Pebbles are *Canadian *Cousins. 

Rainbows! :Canada:


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> As many lionheads as I can fit in my arms &amp; Tiny - TinysMom



:roflmao:

when i read this line. . .i can only imagine rosie decked in black witha ski maske, in the middle of the night, attempting to hoard manylittle lionheads and one big tiny in her arms. . . i can mentally seeher getting to the door, opening it to leave and having tinysmom juststand there shaking her head no :disgust:and seeing rosiesulk back to take the buns back to their cage. . . muttering 'ah,fumbled again!'

i have a rather creative imagination. . .


----------



## Michaela (Mar 1, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *Michaela wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *SAS's**Pipp!*
> ...


Ok, you go get Pipp, then I can take Pebbles and Pipp in one go!! Will save me a trip!!

Pebble and Ebony don't have any Irish cousins on here


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

OH, don't you know it...that's basically what I pictured, too...

Don't know how many buns I could get with Tiny in my arms, though!! Hehe!!
*
katt wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > As many lionheads as I can fit in my arms &amp; Tiny - TinysMom
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Mar 1, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > anyone whowants Pebble and Ebony will have to get past me first!
> ...


Lol Pebble and Pebbles

Ebony and Pebble don't want to live in Canada- It's too cold!! Theywant Pebbles to come live here with us in Northern Ireland:nod


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

* :sofa:

:boxing Gotta get through ME first!! Hehe!!

Michaela wrote: *


> My bunnynapping list
> 
> *Rosie's**Flower*, *Maisie* and*Trixie* - I don't care if they aren'tbonded yet I will just have to wait
> 
> *Better watch out!!*


----------



## Michaela (Mar 1, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> * :sofa:
> 
> :boxing Gotta get through ME first!! Hehe!!
> 
> ...


Rosie, you are forgetting my secret weapon - Pebble!! She will chaseSunny or Hobbes (don't worry she won't hurt them, cats are too fast forher lol) while you are distracted I will put them all in mybunnynapping sack, grab Pebble and run!! :run:Mwahahahaha


----------



## myLoki (Mar 1, 2007)

I couldn't get them all on to one list. These are just off the top of my head. 

I am such a sucker for Hollands and Lionheads. Just can't help myself!

Haley's- Mr. Tumnus

MyBoyHarper's- Harper

Katt's-Herman and Winnie

Sooska's-Daisy Mae

Rasberryswirls- Sebastian

Shye's- Nuggles (Loki want's a girlfriend)



t and Loki


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 1, 2007)

katt* wrote: *


> wheni read this line. . .i can only imagine rosie decked in black with aski maske, in the middle of the night, attempting to hoard many littlelionheads and one big tiny in her arms. . . i can mentally see hergetting to the door, opening it to leave and having tinysmom just standthere shaking her head no :disgust:and seeing rosie sulk backto take the buns back to their cage. . . muttering 'ah, fumbled again!'
> i have a rather creative imagination. . .



i can only imagine rosie decked in black with a ski maske....h34r2
in the middle of the night ... :sleep:
attempting to hoard many little lionheads...







and one big tiny in her arms. . . :apollo:


i can mentally see her getting to the door ...






and having tinysmom just stand there shaking her head ... :nonono:


and seeing rosie sulk back to take the buns back to their cage. . . :saddened


muttering 'ah, fumbled again!' ....







i have a rather creative imagination. ..









*While you are reading this ... I grab ...*






*and ...*






Rainbows! :roflmao:


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2007)

i am going to only list a few. . .but i basically you bunny-nap ya'lls buns in a heartbeat!

stephiemarie78- peanut

Bassetluv- ralph

MyBabyBunnies- zoey and mocha

maherwoman- trixie

JAK Rabbitry- her belgians

Haley- max and basil

minilops- leo

ani-lover- tabetha

Pet_Bunny- pebbels

nice pet_bunny. . .really cute. . .you have mastered the art of distraction. . .

the sad thing is. . .if someone tried to take herman. . .he wouldmostlikely simply fallow with a "were we goin' buddy?" lookon his face. . .


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Mar 1, 2007)

I am in LOVE with Haley's Tumnus....


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

HAHA!!! I see you've already got a plan...should I watch my door? Hehe!!! 

I would say Hobbes would attack, but he runs like a goofball everytimethat front door opens! :shock: Thanks GuardCat! Hehe!!
*
Michaela wrote: *


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > * :sofa:
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hehe!! YOU STINKER!! Ialmost turned around to check...they're all three sound asleep andSILENT!! HEHE!!
*
Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *While you are reading this ... I grab ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2007)

*Ack! Cheza and Tantris!



katt wrote: *


> JAK Rabbitry- her belgians


----------



## Haley (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, if Tumnus goes missing Im gonna have a hard time tracking him down :shock:

This is difficult, can I just have them all? Here are some of my favs..so hard to pick!

DaisyMae-Soooska (so she and Tumnus can finally be together )

Harper- MyBoyHarper

Leo- Minilops

Mocha and Loki- Naturestee

Dutch babies- SugarGlider

Fiona and Timmy- Missyscove

ChocolateBunny- Cheryl

Peanut- StephieMarie78

MissBea &amp; Tiny- Tinysmom (plus any broken tortlionheads who are unguarded)

Ruby and Millie- Bunnysrule63

Jordi &amp; Wesley- Jordiwes

Herman and Winnie- Katt

Drizzle- Lalena2148

Hershey- Golfdiva

Tulla and Ivory- Binkies

Wildfire, Baxter, Zeke- Aurora369


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 1, 2007)

The trick is just to grab Tiny's harem and havebananas hanging out of your back pocket. He'll follow you - if not forthe girls - then for the bananas..

Oh - it helps if you have a backpack...you can stuff the broken babiesin there too (broken pattern - not broken as in sick..in case newbiesare reading this).

Oh wait - did I just say those tips out loud?

SHAME ON ME!

Peg*

maherwoman wrote: *


> OH, don't you know it...that's basically what I pictured, too...
> 
> Don't know how many buns I could get with Tiny in my arms, though!! Hehe


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

Peg knows who I want. She better have the one hidden. Dont wantyou looney people to get ideas.:X


----------



## Beccalynn (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm going to have to bunnynap Harper (owned bymyboyharper). He's such a handsome boy and he's got a huge personalitythat is seen in all of his pictures. 



I might have to take Pet_bunny's Pebbles too.... h34r2


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 1, 2007)

How do you choose??!! But I will choose a few 

Honeypot - Charlie &amp; Misty
f_j - Rupert
Sooska - Jackie &amp; Wilbur
Stephmarie78 - Peanut
Spring - Poppy &amp; Pebbles
Michaela - Ebony, Berri &amp; Pebble
Minilops - Lucky, Leo &amp; Bun bun (Not sure if bonded, but too bad )

Crystal


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 1, 2007)

Note to self: BUY MORE BANANAS!!!!
*
TinysMom wrote: *


> The trick is just to grabTiny's harem and have bananas hanging out of your back pocket. He'llfollow you - if not for the girls - then for the bananas..
> 
> Oh - it helps if you have a backpack...you can stuff the broken babiesin there too (broken pattern - not broken as in sick..in case newbiesare reading this).
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

just hands off mine.:X


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

Cymry really likes those Danish butter cookies...


----------



## karona (Mar 2, 2007)

Sarah andKarona'sBunny Nap List (we conspired this mornign to amke a list a mynew babys and her new friends)

Hayley: Basil and Max, Tumnis

Cheryl13: Jack, Lulu, Pippi

BinkyRabbit33:Binky (Karona needs a bf)

TweedBunny: Brody and Chamo

MyBoyHarper: Harper

TinysMom: Gingerspice and Sugarbear, Puck, Miss Bea

Chrystalball: Holly

SugarGlider: Livingston

JAK Rabbitry: Integra

Spring: Pepsi

Stephiemarie78: Peanut

HoneyPot: Misty, Charlie

JadeIceing: Samantha, Pallas and Teresa
MyBabyBunnies: Reese


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh teh noes!


----------



## karona (Mar 2, 2007)

Pleeeeeze!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Krystalily (Mar 2, 2007)

Woo hoo! it looks like only 1 person wants to bunny nap my babies!







That should be easy enough to fend off! Back! back, I say!

Personally, I'd bunny nap all your bunnies, but I'd probably have a hard time keeping up with them all. :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

Hehe


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 2, 2007)

I have too long of a list to post. Haley's Mr.Tumnus is on the list....Alicia's Elvis is on the list, Harper is onthe list....Pebbles is on the list but getting that one back over theborder might be hard.

Unfortunately, every time I start a list - Tiny takes a look at it andeats it - leaving only one name (the one he wants me to bunny nap).

Carolyn's Cali-girl!

Peg


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

*Krystalily wrote: *


> Woo hoo! it looks like only 1 person wants to bunny nap my babies!


Ooh, I forgot about Jazz and Spazz, I will take them as well. And youre close, so watch out!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 2, 2007)

Um, ok off the top of my head... (more might come later, he he)

Carolyn's *Tucker&amp; Fauna
*Haley's *Lucy &amp; Tumnus
*Minilops's *Leo
*Naturestee's *Oberon* (but I'll take the trio once they bond!)
Spring's *Pebbles
*Tinysmom's *Milina* or any number of her Lionheads...
RaspberrySwirls'g and SLG's *Sebastian*

Ok that's all I can think of right now...

Oh and by the way, none of you want Zoey and Mocha. Those who saw themon webcam yesterday saw that Zoey is way too hyper and Mocha hasmastered his POed look. Not a chance you want those two!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> Oh and by the way, none of you want Zoey and Mocha. Thosewho saw them on webcam yesterday say that Zoey is way too hyper andMocha has mastered his ****ed off look. Not a chance you want those two!




I saw them and I still want them.


----------



## karona (Mar 2, 2007)

My girl is safe to.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2007)

*Hey...you have a cow bunny too....


karona wrote: *


> My girl is safe to.


----------



## binkies (Mar 2, 2007)

My list is fairly short.

My Boy Harper: Thumper

JadeIcing: Samantha

KimboUNCW1: all the babies!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 2, 2007)

Note to self: buy bananas AND Danish butter cookies...hehe!!

I'm gonna have SOOO many bunnies!!! 
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Cymry really likes those Danish butter cookies...


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 2, 2007)

Gotta couple to add to my list...mwahahaha!!

*karona wrote: *


> My girl is safe to.



*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Oh and by the way,none of you want Zoey and Mocha. Those who saw them on webcam yesterdaysay that Zoey is way too hyper and Mocha has mastered his ****ed offlook. Not a chance you want those two!


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 2, 2007)

*Krystalily wrote: *


> Woo hoo! it looks like only 1 person wants to bunny nap my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness, how come I haven't seen your babies before? I LOVE BLACK LOPS! I need these two!

And my other major bunnynap candidate is Lissa's Pristine!

And I'm a huge Baxter fan. And a Basil fan. Ahhh, the list goes on.


OH MY GOSH, I ALMOST FORGOT SNUGGY!!!!!!


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 2, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> OH MY GOSH, I ALMOST FORGOT SNUGGY!!!!!!



Sheesh! It took you long enough! For making me wait, you get the butt. 







:tongu2:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 2, 2007)

I had no idea Binky had a tiny fan club going! 

Anyways if i could bunny nap any rabbits on this forum, i'd get 2.

1. Pet_Bunny: Pebbles

2. MyBoyHarper: Chance

They are awesome bunnies and i want to steal them both!!! ullhair::brat:


----------



## Haley (Mar 2, 2007)

I forgot Snuggy too! And Maomaochiu!


----------



## karona (Mar 2, 2007)

Well Rosie Karona is easy to steel she lovesanyone! I sware if I lost her she would hop up to someone on the streetand be like take me home I love you!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2007)

*Back away from the bunnies!

*They're mine, all mine, mwahahahaha!

Although you can take Sprite, I'll keep Fey and Oberon. Itwould make bonding much easier, and Sprite is the cheeky one anyway.

There's way too many to choose from, but I have dibs on MissBea. I've loved her from day one and she's_mine!_ I suppose while I'm there I'll snag a bunch ofothers, like the Californians, an armful of lionheads, and then I'llput a banana in my pocket...

And Jordi and Wesley are coming here too. I'll build themtheir own house so they can't get upset about the other bunnies orcats.

And Pipp because she's Mocha's look-alike!


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 4, 2007)

*katt wrote:*


> ani-lover- tabetha


only one! only 1 person wants my little girl. shes going to be very easy to protect 





okay 2! JadeIcing two! gotta get a bit more protection. lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2007)

*No I do!*

*ani-lover wrote: *


> *katt wrote:*
> 
> 
> > ani-lover- tabetha
> ...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 4, 2007)

I have that rainbow critter carrier...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 4, 2007)

Jesse, you're so funny, you always notice the background of the pics. Hee Hee.


----------



## IM4Swine (Mar 4, 2007)

I would like to bunnynap Undergunfire's Mallory and Morgan. They are ADORABLE.

I would have more, butI have not seen many rabbits yet. I'm sure I'll find more rabbits I want to bunnynap soon!


----------



## KimandCocoa (Mar 4, 2007)

maherwoman, you have quite a listthere! And you want to take Cocoa too? I amsurprised you remembered him since I don't post a lot!!


----------



## Katrina (Mar 5, 2007)

This is a list of hurt. Katrina is very upset that no one has noticed her beauty and wants to steal her. 

She's fine.. she'll happy continue to only lick her mommy than:bunnydancethat's not supposed to be a dancing bunny.Closest I can get to giving you all the bunny butt)


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2007)

wow, herman and winnie are loved. . .*scoots buns closer to me, locks the doors*

are you sure ya'll didn't confuse my winnie and herman with someone else????

i mean. . . you got winnie the queen of 'leave me alone' looks






and herman the. . .well, lets just leave it at herman. . .


----------



## Greta (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's my list...

*all the RO bunnies! 

*...but especially:

ani-lover's Tabitha

Haley's Mr. Tumnus

Katrina's Katrina

maherwoman's Maisie

TinysMom's Tiny

Pet_Bunny's Pebbles


----------



## Haley (Mar 5, 2007)

*Katrina wrote:*


> This is a list of hurt. Katrina is very upset that no onehas noticed her beauty and wants to steal her.


I'll take Katrina too! *But my list is growing, dont know how manybunnies I can fit under one roof*. But how could you not love this one?






And while Im thinking of "K" names, I'll take Karona too!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 5, 2007)

Katt, this is too cute!






My list adds up to:

Bunnysrules-'s-Millie and Ruby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pet_bunny's-Pebbles

Uh, Alicia's-Samantha

Uh, Oberon-oops:embarrassed:.

And, let's see...The Bunfather!

Love you guys. 

_Mine haven't been mentioned_.:baghead


----------



## lalena2148 (Mar 5, 2007)

My Bunnynapping List:

Basil, Max, Mr. Tumnus, and Lucy - Haley (I want the whole warren!)

Maisie - maherwoman (to match Drizzle)

Cocoa - KimandCocoa

Pebbles - Pet_Bunny

Harper, Thumper, and Chance- MyBoyHarper

Apple - SugarGlider ( I love all those Dutch babies, but she's captured my heart)

Daisy - bbgrl20

Pernod and Shadow (and Perry was adorable) - Luvabun

....to be continued 

Now it's time for me to sleep! :sleep:


----------



## Katrina (Mar 5, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> *Katrina wrote: *
> 
> 
> > This is alist of hurt. Katrina is very upset that no one has noticed her beautyand wants to steal her.
> ...




Haha! You only said that because she was feeling unloved. But for that....






Katrina says hi in the best way the hyper bunny can

oh! andI found the butt picture


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2007)

Hehe..how couldwe notlove littleKatrina with her furry lil butt pokingout of that bag







cheryl


----------



## myLoki (Mar 5, 2007)

Only one person wants my Loki so he will be very safe.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> Only one person wants my Loki so he will be very safe.


Make that two people 

cheryl


----------



## Katrina (Mar 5, 2007)

Now that Katrina has gotten some spotlight (really my animals have to be loved by all ). I feel we shold make our list. 

Anyone who has nethies, dwarf angoras, or mini lops I will take yourbabies but for now these are a few of the cutest little things!

Daisy_and_peaches- Daisy and Peaches
Ani-lover- Tabetha
Amundb- Magnet

If anyone else would like to show me pictures of your small littlebunnies I will be happy to add them to the list and go buy my ski maskand pepper spray. I still don't know all the bunnies but, I loveanything that looks like a baby and even a lot that don't. So really..just hand over your bunnies now and make it easier for me, k?? Theplane tickets just to come get them all is gonna bankrupt me.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, I couldn't forget that cutie!!! He's SOOOO cute!! 

:inlove:
*
KimandCocoa wrote: *


> maherwoman, you havequite a list there! And you want to take Cocoa too?I am surprised you remembered him since I don't post a lot!!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh no...Maisie made the list...TWICE!! :shock:

Ya'll will have to FIND her first...she's a GREAT shadowbunny....hehe!! And remember..she bites any hand that isn'tMINE...WATCH OUT!!!! HEHE!!! 

And, just for a reminder...KILLER MAISIE BUNNY RABBIT!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey! No one is taking my bunnies!

Connor Grayson






Elvis Aaron






Ringo Starr






Samantha Jane






Dallas and Teresa






This is what Dallas has to say about bunnynappers.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 5, 2007)

No No. Make that 3! Too Cute. Be a good pal for my Holly 

*myLoki wrote: *


> Only one person wants my Loki so he will be very safe.


----------



## ani-lover (Mar 5, 2007)

oh my... 4 people now. thats alot Tabethas blushing from her popularity.:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 7, 2007)

Zoey-Jessica(Kats roommate)


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 8, 2007)

so many bunnies how do you decide?! 

Pebbles- Pet_bunny 

Maherwoman's 3 California girls!

Basil , Max, Mr Tumnus, Lucy- Haley

Rodney, Layla- Eve

Zoey-MBB

Fey, Sprite Naturestee

Tiny 

Elf -Elfs mom

Harper, Thumper, Chance- myboyharper

All of Cheryl's bunnies!

to be continued.....:whistling


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 8, 2007)

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> Harper, Thumper, Chance- myboyharper


My boys said to tell you they are flattered!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 8, 2007)

Haley- Max &amp; Basil

MBH- Chance

Tiny's Mom- Tiny

Katt- Winnie &amp; Herman

Pet_bunny- Pebbles

JAK Rabbitry - Cymry

Everybody else- everybunny  Fiona &amp; Timmy could usesome friends, don't you think? I'm envisioning a giant roomof all the spayed and neutered and littertrained bunnies I canfind. I'll hire some bunny slaves to help with the poo's.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 8, 2007)

Awww .....my girls are blushing...
*
peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> Maherwoman's 3 California girls!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 8, 2007)

I just tallied up how many people wanna steal my boys and it's:

Harper - 9

Chance - 5

Thumper - 4

I'm now off to hide Harper in a very secure location...


----------



## binkies (Mar 8, 2007)

Come on now Alecia! I wanted Samantha!


----------



## karona (Mar 8, 2007)

Sarah and Karona's Bunny NapList (we conspired this morning tomake a list a my new babysand her new friends) :bunnydance:RE -EDIT(added a few):bunnydance:

Hayley: Basil and Max, Tumnis

Cheryl13: Jack, Lulu, Pippi

BinkyRabbit33:Binky (Karona needs a bf)

TweedBunny: Brody and Chamo

MyBoyHarper: Harper

TinysMom: Gingerspice and Sugarbear, Puck, Miss Bea

Chrystalball: Holly

SugarGlider: Livingston

JAK Rabbitry: Integra

Spring: Pepsi

Stephiemarie78: Peanut

HoneyPot: Misty, Charlie

JadeIceing: Samantha, Dallas and Teresa, Ringo


MyBabyBunnies: Reese

Katrian:Katrina

MyLoki:Loki

peapoo_bunnyetey and Peapoo


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 9, 2007)

*karona wrote: *
peapoo_bunnyetey and Peapoo





eek!:shock:and i thought i only had to worry about maherwoman!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 9, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Awww .....my girls are blushing...
> *
> peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> ...


your mistaken maherwoman..they arent blushing...theyre sunburned fromall that california sun:nod..he he.. better send them hereasap!:bunnydance:leaseplease:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 9, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


> *peapoo_bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Harper,Thumper, Chance- myboyharper
> ...


:ideamust plan trip to Louisiana!


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 9, 2007)

Woohoo! Butter's safe! 
This is what he thinks of bunny-nappers. 





Rejected!


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

Nope...Trixie says NO MORE PLANES, thank you! 

As far as either of the other girls........not a chance...they're gonnabe under lock and key with all these votes!! :shock:
*
peapoo_bunny wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Awww.....my girls are blushing...
> ...


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Mar 9, 2007)

Maherwoman you can guard your bunnies as well asyou want, it doesnt matter. Im not going to steal them...im going tosteal HOBBES


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

*karona wrote: *


> JadeIceing: Samantha, Dallas and Teresa, Ringo




That leaves me with 2!:shock:Ok so they are my heart bunnies but those other ones are mine and not leaving.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

Hehe...oh no, I have to watch out for the kitties, too?? :shock:

Of course, you'd really be battling that big guy. He's about15lbs (more or less), and a big ol' scardey cat, hehe!! But I have to warn you...Sunny demands that they staytogether (she did from Day One)...and you'd have to battle both oftheir Mama's Babies syndromes, hehe! 

I know...I'll just keep from trimming their claws for a couple weeks...hehe!!
*
BinkyRabbit33 wrote: *


> Maherwoman you canguard your bunnies as well as you want, it doesnt matter. Im not goingto steal them...im going to steal HOBBES


----------



## missyscove (Mar 9, 2007)

Rosie, your kitties are in gravedanger. I'm getting ready to go catnap them. Do notconfuse this with the kind of catnap where sleeping happens. 
SUnny &amp; Hobbes are #1 &amp;#2 on my catnapping list.


----------



## myLoki (Mar 9, 2007)

I may have overestimated Loki's safety! :shock:

He's never understood the concept of PERSONAL SPACE! Are you sure you guys can deal with that?


----------



## Michaela (Mar 9, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> Rosie, your kitties are in grave danger. I'mgetting ready to go catnap them. Do not confuse this with thekind of catnap where sleeping happens.
> SUnny &amp; Hobbes are #1 &amp;#2 on my catnapping list.


You are too late, they are mine!! Moppet needs friends!! He's been talking to them on MSN, the three of them can't wait.

I am on my way Rosie....:witch: (on a broom apparently...)


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 9, 2007)

Haha I love this xD

I swear, JadeIcing's Teresa is just so cute! I want her soooooo bad =P
And Rosie's FLOWER!!!!!!!! :bunnydance:I never really likedwhite rabbits (somehow thought they were a bit creepy?) until I saw apicture of FLOWER! She's just SOOOOOOOOOO beautiful.

But I bet Rosie's guarding her oh too well =P


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

thank you! Have you seen her twin Pebbles?


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

EEK!!!! :shock: ullhair:

*Rosie runs out to get alarm system!!!!!*:run:

*Comes back*

"Okay, I think they'll be safe now.....whew!!":yes:
*
missyscove wrote: *


> Rosie, your kitties arein grave danger. I'm getting ready to go catnapthem. Do not confuse this with the kind of catnap wheresleeping happens.
> SUnny &amp; Hobbes are #1 &amp;#2 on my catnapping list.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh, believe me....they're ALL under lock and key now!!! :shock:
*
CookieNCream wrote: *


> And Rosie'sFLOWER!!!!!!!! :bunnydance:I never really liked white rabbits(somehow thought they were a bit creepy?) until I saw a picture ofFLOWER! She's just SOOOOOOOOOO beautiful.
> 
> But I bet Rosie's guarding her oh too well =P


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 9, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> thank you! Have you seen her twin Pebbles?




pebbles? nope! =P is she your rabbit or someone else's?

and rosie...aw man...:?But you might want to bolt your door, too. Hehe.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh yes...believe me...we'll be getting ANOTHER deadbolt soon, hehe!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

Pebbles-Pet_Bunny-http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18479&amp;forum_id=6




That is Teresa's twin!


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, she does look like Teresa!

But seriously, are they sisters? :shock:They look identically(?) cute. =)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 9, 2007)

*CookieNCream wrote: *


> pebbles? nope! =P is she your rabbit or someone else's?


For anyone who doesn't know Pebbles.... She belongs to me.






Rainbows! :zoro


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

No but they could be.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 9, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*

*Rosie runs out to get alarm system!!!!!*:run:

*Comes back*

"Okay, I think they'll be safe now.....whew!!":yes:
*
*





*[suP]Not smart leavingthem unprotected like that to go get alarms... he he he... they mightnot be there when you get backbunnynappers lurkingeverywhere![/suP]
*


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Mar 9, 2007)

*Butterfinger wrote: *


> Woohoo! Butter's safe!
> This is what he thinks of bunny-nappers.
> 
> 
> ...




how did i miss Butter!!! so cute! *_adds to bunnynap list!_ *


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm so insulted I am nearly speechless. Not oneperson, not one. Aren't I a nice guy? Is it because I am so full ofmyself? :bawl:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Well you just got here. I need to get your throne room before I take you. :bunnydance:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 11, 2007)

You just saying that because I am upset, you don't really mean it.





LT



Just in case you were serious about that whole throne room thing I have blueprints that I can fax you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Please send them. I think you would look good with my new foster.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 11, 2007)

Is that a Snuggy look-a-like?




LT

P.S. I will have the blueprints to you in no time, I just have to clean out my cage a little to find that darned storage box...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Sound Great. She is very happy. :bunnydance:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 11, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Please send them. I think you would look good with my new foster


Ok, you wanted the blueprints for my throne room, so here they are, remember YOU asked for them:


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 11, 2007)

Do you think it's too much? If necessary I can live with sterling silver straw bed? 




LT


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Where is the Throne?


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 11, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Where is the Throne?


I AM the throne!




LT


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Ah makes sense. This make take awhile.


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 11, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ah makes sense. This make take awhile.


See!!?? I knew you weren't serious, you were just trying to make mefeel better! Every time I show that blueprint the people hit the door!Maybe it's time for a change.




LT


----------



## missyscove (Mar 11, 2007)

Is the owner's cage tall enough for them to stand up in? I'm worried that your bunny slave won't fit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Well I only have a one bedroom apartment. 

Go look in my blog you will see a video of my home. 


Edit Also:

Also I only have 3 does. One doesn't like others, one is taken. So need more.


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 11, 2007)

*Lord_Thumper wrote: *


> Is that a Snuggy look-a-like?


Hey Thump, that's my cousin, Bree. 

She's only 2.2 pounds, so she may be more "your type". 

Cause you know you can't handle all of this....


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm quite beautiful, but WAY to stubborn and independent to be a "Servant Doe"...

Besides...I'm spayed...so NOPE!! Hehe...not to mention...I'mabout 9lbs...that's a whole lotta woman...hehe!!


----------



## Snuggy (Mar 12, 2007)

Trixie, you and I need to sticktogether. "Lord" Thumper all but called me a "fatchick". THE NERVE! 

He's barking up the wrong board if he thinks he's getting any "servant does" here!

He's neutered anyway. Who does he think he's fooling?

I know what I'd like to do with that crown of his!


----------



## Lord_Thumper (Mar 12, 2007)

*Snuggy wrote:*


> Trixie, you and I need to stick together. "Lord"Thumper all but called me a "fat chick". THE NERVE!
> 
> He's barking up the wrong board if he thinks he's getting any "servant does" here!
> 
> ...



First of all, I never called you a fat chick, well not those exactwords anyway. Second of all, Bree and Snuggy can do what THEY want, wedon't need your approval to date each other, plus it only takes me halfa second for me to handle my 'business' with the females. All you haveto do is blink and you'll have 50 or 60 little Thunpers running around.What can I say I'm a real P.I.M.P.




LT


----------



## Starina (Mar 12, 2007)

I notice that no one is interested in myTinkleBunny. Have I turned everyone off with her tales of Peeing and aStinky Butt?? onder:






I would have to bunnynapp:

Harper- MyBoyHarper

Apple- SugarGlider

Cymry- JakRabbitry

Max- Haley

I just noticed that they are all Dutches... Maybe my next bunny should be a Dutch?:dutch

~Star~


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 12, 2007)

APPARENTLY!!! :shock:

Yeah...I know I won't tolerate being a "servant doe"!! I'm just too cool for that...

Yep...we'll need to stick together...you, me, and Bree. 
*
Snuggy wrote: *


> Trixie, you and I need tostick together. "Lord" Thumper all but called me a "fatchick". THE NERVE!
> 
> He's barking up the wrong board if he thinks he's getting any "servant does" here!
> 
> ...


----------



## Haley (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh, I forgot about Tinklebunny, does she not have a blog? (thats whereI looked for reference).

You definitely better watch out, I might come snatch her for my boys. 

And yes, you should get a dutch!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2007)

Tiny got shut in the bedroom last night with his current harem (Popcorn and BooBerry - Miss Bea's daughter)...

when we opened the door today - he was hiding.

I think I heard him saying he was open to anyone's attempts to bunnynaphis harem....and Miss Bea even says she'll hold the door open since shehas to be locked up when BooBerry comes out to play (BooBerry is tryingto go after the bucks in cages underneath Miss Bea's cage).

But I think by the time y'all get here - Tiny might change his mind....he's just fed up with his girls right now


----------



## Starina (Mar 12, 2007)

She does have a blog, but I haven't updated it in a while :rollseyesso it is probably on the next page.

~Star~


----------



## Thumpies (Mar 21, 2007)

Does noone want my Thumper? When I told him this he ran off and cried in the corner  Poor little man.



Well my napping list only consists of one bunny: Thats because Thumper has told me he has a crush on her. Its...

BANGBANG! He likes his woman to have real curves! 

But I would nap them all if I lived in the States or Canada for that matter!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 21, 2007)

You mean....my precious Madilyn-Mae didn't makethe list yet? Who could resist this half dog, half horse, half bunnylooking creature?:dunno:bunnyheart










_
- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2007)

She is on mine. Along with both Rosies (Maherwoman) new buns. Few others on there to.


----------



## Crystalballl (Mar 21, 2007)

Awww I'll definately take Thumper.That little guy is adorable!! I think my Holly has a crush onhim. Bandit is not impressed with that, but she doesn't seemto care

hehehe


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 21, 2007)

I want females. To many males.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thumpies wrote:*


> Does noone want my Thumper? When I told him this he ran offand cried in the corner  Poor little man.


Oh my goodness. I think this is the first time I've seenThumper. He's adorable. I'll come get him rightnow! I absolutely LOVE Tortie boys and he's too cute withthose long ears and his little feet in the bowl.

:inlove:


----------



## Thumpies (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh thankyou Snuggys mom and Crystalball... when I told Thumper this he did a few binkies to celebrate! :elephant:

When I told my partner this he said that if you ask for a ransom... hemay not pay it to get Thumper back! I waslike:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Then he said just kidding :X He is in the rabbit cage tonight and Thumper will be sharing Mummys bed


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 22, 2007)

Wait a minute, wait a minute...WHAT??Oh no...I've gotta get a FEW more deadbolts no my door!!Heck, maybe even a few on the cages!! (Although, by the timeI get my new babies, it'll be one big cage...hehe!!)
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> She is on mine. Alongwith both Rosies (Maherwoman) new buns. Few others on there to.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote:*


> Wait a minute, wait a minute...WHAT?? Oh no...I'vegotta get a FEW more deadbolts no my door!! Heck, maybe evena few on the cages!! (Although, by the time I get my newbabies, it'll be one big cage...hehe!!)
> *
> JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> ...




Not going to stop me.


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 22, 2007)

Watch out...I've got kung fu blackbelt trained bunnies!!! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

I hired a security team. I have more.



























Last but not least. The Easter Bunny!


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2007)

HAHAHA! Nice one JadeIcing.:highfive:





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

Why thank you.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

Chloe - Snoopysmom


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2007)

*BUMP~*


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 3, 2007)

looks like mine are safe...lol... 

I can't decide on who to bunny nap... so no one is safe from me....

Becky


----------



## Michaela (Aug 3, 2007)

I've started a new on of these http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26697&forum_id=1

I know mine has expanded since, and I'm sure others have too This one's very long.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

Yup. Just wanted to refresh people memory.


----------



## golfdiva (Aug 3, 2007)

I think Haley only picked my Hershey so we wouldn 't feel left out! lol!  Good! 'Cause Hershey is the sweetest pet I have ever had and I'm NOT sharing him with anybody! So there!


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 3, 2007)

BE WARNED: no bunny is safe from me...

Becky


----------



## buck rogers (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

Bumping for memories.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2009)

Oooh - good thread. I'll take all of yours for starters - add in Yofi - Polly's nethies - Poe - and Wabbitdad & Wabbitmom's flemmies - ESPECIALLY Houdini.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 23, 2009)

I remeber this thread can I add Ali apple to my list and any flemish giant on the forum


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 23, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> I remeber this thread can I add Ali apple to my list and any flemish giant on the forum


Oh no - since you actually live in Texas - all of mine are going into hiding (once they get done binkying during their playtime).


----------

